# I'm seeing frequent "spinning/wait" icon...is something wrong/drive dying?



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

Not sure whether to post this here or in help...

I've had my 1TB Bolt set up since mid-September, I think (maybe August...it was right before the new season got in swing).

I've noticed occasional weird performance from the interface in places my Series 2 and 3 would run normally, I'd see this twirling icon in the middle of the screen on the Bolt.

Well, it just started showing the twirling icon more frequently. As I've gone in to multiple folders tonight, it's sat there and twirled for over 30 seconds before displaying a list of literally 2 or 3 shows. My S2 and 3 are overall slower, but WAY more consistent with performance. Even displaying "info" tonight on a show, or starting a show, brings up the twirling icon for a while.

I tried rebooting it, which didn't help.

Is this normal, or could there be a software or hardware issue? Obviously I'm nervous about the hard drive-in general, but also because it's a 2.5" drive... (Although my main system is a notebook with a 2.5" media drive that's on 8 hours a day for 4 years now...)

The only thing I can think is it's having to retry reads or something...but then video playback is fine when it starts, so...? Should I be worried? Preemptively copy stuff to a PC?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TiVo is having server problems. It should be over soon. Relax.


----------



## Kris Mayhew (Nov 9, 2016)

I have a bolt plus I am seeing it to. Just started last few days.


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> TiVo is having server problems. It should be over soon. Relax.





Kris Mayhew said:


> I have a bolt plus I am seeing it to. Just started last few days.


Huh, so this could somehow be a server/network issue? Doing that basic stuff has the Tivo pulling data from Tivo's servers?

(I need to make a question one of these days regarding security for that matter, as I sure hope the Tivo isn't doing anything but connection to Tivo, not running servers that can be accessed externally...)


----------



## s.pearce0188 (Nov 7, 2016)

Both my TiVo ️'s are displaying the spinning circle , doesn't bother me since I know it's not a hard drive problem, figured it was TiVo server side anyway.. I'll wait it out and things will clear up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

Well that's great news! How do you guys know it's a server issue though? And why does the interface take ages to display stuff that's listed locally? (Like seems like it should load the local stuff, and have a separate process try to fill in the network stuff, or something.)


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

Unplug Ethernet if the spinning becomes tiresome. Hopefully the next day the Tivo servers will be fixed and Ethernet can be reconnected.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

This happens periodically. I usually see it when hitting Play for a recording. This time it shows up when moving down my 1P manager. Last year every episode of SNL would have a BSC.


----------



## Sgt Howl (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm experiencing the same problem as of this evening. Connecting to the TiVo service clears up the problem for a short while, but then it returns.


----------



## gbshuler (Feb 25, 2008)

Still seeing the spinning circle to access recorded shows on the DVR disk (TiVo 1GB BOLT)


----------



## jkeator (Sep 6, 2007)

Started a few days ago and now occurs on accessing *every* program in my shows. Brand new Bolt+. Software version:
20.6.1.5.RC7-USC-11-849


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

So obviously it's a good sign that this is happening to everyone, but does anyone have any technical details? How do we actually know it's an issue with Tivo's servers or whatnot?


----------



## leswar (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm getting the spinning circle on my bolt and 2 roamios. Worst case ever.


----------



## lbarden (Mar 3, 2008)

Puppy76 said:


> Not sure whether to post this here or in help...
> 
> I've had my 1TB Bolt set up since mid-September, I think (maybe August...it was right before the new season got in swing).
> 
> ...


----------



## lbarden (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm having the same issues also. Hopefully it will be corrected soon.


----------



## getsideways58 (Jan 13, 2016)

Same issue with my bolt

Sent from my SM-N9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## bnc (Apr 29, 2016)

In addition to the blue spinning wait icon, I was also getting multiple errors "C211 Connection interrupted" when trying to do a manual network update last night. I did get a clean update early this morning. (TiVo 500gb Bolt)


----------



## opprinnelig (Nov 11, 2016)

TiVo Bolt and Roamio here for the last two days - was there a software/firmware update? Servers . . . .


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I've seen it the last few days on both my bolt and premieres.

I don't see it this morning, maybe it's fixed?


----------



## opprinnelig (Nov 11, 2016)

opprinnelig said:


> TiVo Bolt and Roamio here for the last two days - was there a software/firmware update? Servers . . . .


Just ran a connection and restart on the Bolt. Same slow down issue and first I've seen since putting the Bolt into service almost a year ago. Roamio has the same, so if this has something to do with server connection/access its new to me.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

TiVo likes to know what your doing on your TiVo, I think they sell that information, so TiVo knows what you record and when (or if) you watch that program, they want to know what your searching for so the process is a pain when the TiVo side of the servers goes down or slows up. This is part of the price your paying for the TiVo, but as I understand it this information is only by ZIP code, not by person.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> I've seen it the last few days on both my bolt and premieres.
> 
> I don't see it this morning, maybe it's fixed?


Nope, it's still doing it.


----------



## wmhjr (Dec 2, 2007)

This is just another instance of the utterly horrible TiVo architecture design along with an obvious inability by TiVo to effectively manage their infrastructure combined with the worlds worst customer and technical support. Total failure. And it's even worse if you use minis because you can't just disconnect. TiVo may well be in their death throes.


----------



## Fant (Sep 1, 2016)

Has there been an official response from TiVo on this issue? Wouldn't everything be cached? Is it that new ad/special category we now get on the main guide now slowing everything down?


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

I'm seeing the same thing but not so much on the Bolt as with the Premiere. I'm thinking it has to do with the latest update but can't be sure?


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

Just chiming in here - I see the same thing on my Bolt - not sure I would call it "frequent" - seems to happen maybe once or twice a day on average? And it is totally random on WHEN it happens - nothing specific seems to trigger it.


----------



## Wpsiii (Mar 15, 2015)

I've been seeing this on my Roamio for the past several days. Normally it just hangs for a few seconds, but sometimes, like when I wanted to delete a OnePass, it just gave up.

I understand why they want to report to the mothership, but there are better ways to do this than phoning home every time I want to select a program.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

lessd said:


> TiVo likes to know what your doing on your TiVo, I think they sell that information, so TiVo knows what you record and when (or if) you watch that program, they want to know what your searching for so the process is a pain when the TiVo side of the servers goes down or slows up. This is part of the price your paying for the TiVo, but as I understand it this information is only by ZIP code, not by person.


Actually it is probably more the enhanced data that is displayed that they don't download to your box. The usage information used to be uploaded during a call in and probably still is.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

That's the other thing I've noticed. Besides the spinning blue circle, the time it takes "loading data" to change to "% complete" seems to be much longer on my Bolt+ than it used to be. Are other Bolt/Bolt+ users seeing that too?


----------



## notrhj (Oct 25, 2016)

The circle of wait has been more frequent since the software upgrade on our bolt.
More annoying is the action of selecting or modifying that just waits and fails as if it was never selected


----------



## epstewart (Mar 1, 2003)

I've been having the same problem on my Bolt for the last several days. I'm glad to hear it's a server issue on the other end.


----------



## Africanlivedit (Apr 30, 2014)

Same problem with my TiVo Bolt plus.


Very very annoying.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

My Bolt has been really slow the last few days. Ugh this is starting to get really annoying.


----------



## DaveLessnau (Nov 10, 2000)

Same problem here. The OP started this thread on Wednesday (though I'm pretty sure I started having this problem a couple of days before that) and it's still happening on Sunday.


----------



## streich (Jan 24, 2007)

Same problem. Really annoying. Even playing a recording causes a wait.


----------



## zubinh (Jun 7, 2004)

Same issue here on my Bolt +. Deleting a program took 30 seconds. Glad to hear its not a hardware issue.. Thanks all for chiming in!


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Full thread about the BSC (Blue Spinning Circle) issue here:

Blue spinning circles since 20.5.6


----------



## westport (Jun 26, 2007)

Its good to know that I am not the only one. I have a roamio pro with 2 minis that has worked pretty well for over a year. Now when I try to watch a recording on any tv i see a blue spinner for up to 60 seconds. Not cool.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

I had this issue with my Bolt+ a couple of days ago. Power cycling it solved it for me


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

thyname said:


> I had this issue with my Bolt+ a couple of days ago. Power cycling it solved it for me


Curious if you've forced a guide update lately. If so, does it seem like "loading data" is on-screen a longer than it used to, before it starts counting up "percent complete"?

Wondering if it's also part of the spinning circle issue, or if I might have a bad Bolt+?


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

Steve said:


> Curious if you've forced a guide update lately. If so, does it seem like "loading data" is on-screen a longer than it used to, before it starts counting up "percent complete"?
> 
> Wondering if it's also part of the spinning circle issue, or if I might have a bad Bolt+?


I forced one yesterday. Looked normal to me.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

thyname said:


> I forced one yesterday. Looked normal to me.


Thx. I just forced another guide update, and seems to be back to normal now. Not sure what was happening.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

I said earlier that the circle of wait issue on my bolt was not "frequent", but it has gotten REALLY bad the last two days. Just trying to use left arrow to delete a program I have finished watching has resulted in long waits for virtually all programs today! Even my wife is now asking why we have to accept such a terrible system! And my drive is only about 52% full.

Currently I am using a S3/648 and a THD/652 in my house along with the two month old Bolt. As far as I am concerned, both of the older S3 & THD boxes are FAR superior to the Bolt. What a giant piece of ****e! I USED to be a big big TiVo fan - but between the Bad Rovi reaming and the nasty Bolt, I am NO LONGER a satisfied user. Now instead of recommending TiVo, I tell people they will almost certainly regret it if they spend money on the product.

I hope these things will change, but they just seem to keep getting worse.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

I am also finding the Search function is sometimes down on my new Bolt + along with the BCD. A reboot has not helped.


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

Stiiill happening for me too. 

I'm also having the same three channels added and deleted daily, on both my S2 and Bolt, presumably because of some Rovi guide data screw up. *sigh*


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

lessd said:


> I am also finding the Search function is sometimes down on my new Bolt + along with the BCD. A reboot has not helped.


This is what I've been mainly seeing. My searches typically fail. Cast and episode info either fail or take a very long time to populate. And skip mode doesn't work on the first playback try. I need to back out of the program and play it again for skip mode to work properly. This wasn't an issue until this TiVo server stuff started. Although on the plus side, I'm rarely seeing the spinning circles when I initiate playback.


----------



## VillaRegina (Aug 25, 2016)

It's been a week and I am still getting the blue spinning circle! I knooooow it only lasts a few seconds but I am IMPATIENT! Lololol! Is Tivo still working on a server problem or do you think that it is my hardware now? 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

I'm not only still sometimes seeing the circles on the Bolt+ and paired minis, but I'm constantly having to reselect my Bolt+ while using the iPad app. A real PITA.

Saturday, I forced a network connection followed by pulling the plug and re-powering after a minute. It was better for a while, but didn't last.


----------



## BrentlyL (Jul 29, 2008)

This appears to be a TiVo side problem,
TiVo Customer Support

I see it on my Bolt+, Roamio Pro and OTA. I can't perform a Search, Browse TV & Movies, view my streaming episode lists for minutes at a time. Channels that I've unchecked keep reappearing. 
I am a TiVo dealer/installer in the Palm Springs CA area and most of my clients are calling about the same problems. So frustrating!

I'm in a Time Warner turned Charter area that has been having insane internet issues ever since Spectrum took over (didn't think it possible but they are so much worse than Time Warner ever was). Out of curiosity, is everyone who's having these issues in a Charter conversion area? Maybe there's a common thread.


----------



## BrentlyL (Jul 29, 2008)

Fant said:


> Has there been an official response from TiVo on this issue? Wouldn't everything be cached? Is it that new ad/special category we now get on the main guide now slowing everything down?


Yes...
TiVo Customer Support


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

I've also been wondering if Charter/Time Warner had something to do with it. There are a few other websites that have gotten superslow when trying to get advertising circulars - Ralphs, Albertsons, BestBuy. Walmart Black Friday was especially bad.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

jth tv said:


> I've also been wondering if Charter/Time Warner had something to do with it. There are a few other websites that have gotten superslow when trying to get advertising circulars - Ralphs, Albertsons, BestBuy. Walmart Black Friday was especially bad.


I doubt it since those of us with Comcast see the issue as well.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

I posted this elsewhere as well. I called tech support a little while ago (11/15, mid-day), and I was told the issue underlying the BSC has been resolved. He had me power down, wait 30 seconds, power up and then force a network connection.

So far, so good, but there have been instances this past week where the box has been OK for a few hours, only to have the BSC re-appear. Fingers-crossed.

*EDITED TO ADD:* Less than an hour later, and the BSC is back.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

Just called again, and a differenct CSR told me the underlying problem has not been fixed, and that the power cycling and forced network connection advice was just a work-around.

She said engineering is still working on a software fix that will be delivered to affected boxes, but it's not ready yet. She said to keep an eye on "Messages", for an update on the fix.


----------



## Johnwashere (Sep 17, 2005)

I have been having this issue for about a week now too. On my Bolt, romaio, minis... I sometimes back out of my program and go back in, but its still very annoying... I have a 60MBps connection with WOW cable/internet.


----------



## spinboy (Jun 19, 2008)

Steve said:


> I'm not only still sometimes seeing the circles on the Bolt+ and paired minis, but I'm constantly having to reselect my Bolt+ while using the iPad app. A real PITA.
> 
> Saturday, I forced a network connection followed by pulling the plug and re-powering after a minute. It was better for a while, but didn't last.


I'm seeing this too on my Premiere, glad (sorry) to hear you're having the app issue as well.


----------



## gbshuler (Feb 25, 2008)

Is there anyone who keeps track of S/W updates from TiVo? Perhaps they pushed out a bug to everybody. TiVo man has the flu and it's spreading 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

I didn't see it at all yesterday. Fingers-crossed.


----------



## CzarQwerty (Nov 3, 2015)

I was told by Tivo yesterday that the engineers think the BSC is fixed. I have not seen it since they told me that.


----------



## shoeboo (Nov 28, 2006)

Margret had posted the following on twitter a couple days ago. 
TiVo Margret Schmidt on Twitter


----------



## gbshuler (Feb 25, 2008)

Tonight I am seeing my Amazon Video repeatedly stall and fall into the Netflix "who are you" screen. Also happened while browsing normal cable shows.

TiVo BOLT 1GB


----------



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

Do you guys know if this issue has been resolved for everyone? I've been noticing it at least once/day on my Bolt.


----------



## epstewart (Mar 1, 2003)

consumedsoul said:


> Do you guys know if this issue has been resolved for everyone? I've been noticing it at least once/day on my Bolt.


I still see it often on my Bolt.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

I rarely see it now, and never for the extended times we had when the problem was first reported.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

Yes, I just saw it again last night and thought to myself, the Premiere and the Roamio don't do this but the newest Bolt does?


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Steve said:


> That's the other thing I've noticed. Besides the spinning blue circle, the time it takes "loading data" to change to "% complete" seems to be much longer on my Bolt+ than it used to be. Are other Bolt/Bolt+ users seeing that too?


my "loading data" just times out and says connection failed in spite of network tests being all good


----------

